
Tesla’s Stock Is Up 36% in Two Days. What’s Going On? - hashberry
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/04/business/tesla-stock-price.html
======
hashberry
It's a short squeeze:

> But if a stock rises steadily above the price at which the short-sellers
> initially sold it, they are sitting on a loss. That loss — in theory — has
> no limits because a stock can keep rising. And if a stock zooms higher, as
> Tesla’s has, the short-sellers will usually have to rush to buy the shares
> to protect themselves against further losses. If enough investors do this,
> it pushes the stock price up even further, forcing even more buying by
> short-sellers. Other investors often join the buying, in the belief they can
> make quick and easy profits.

